# Sockel 2011-V3 kompatibel zu  Sockel 2011 ?



## Pixekgod (29. August 2014)

sind die alten CPU kühler Sockel 2011 zu den neuen neuen Sockel 2011-V3 kompatibel oder heißt es neu kaufen


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. August 2014)

Die Sockel sind von den geometrischen Abmaßen her exakt gleich, sprich jeder Kühler der auf den 2011er passt passt auch auf den 2011-v3.

Hinweis: Das gilt NICHT für die CPUs! Elektrisch unterscheiden sich die Sockel stark voneinander!


----------



## Pixekgod (29. August 2014)

ok perfekt also keinen neuen kühler kaufen


----------



## SpatteL (29. August 2014)

Selbst wenn die Lochabstände anders wären, gäbe es von den meisten Herstellern für ein paar € sicher ein Umrüstkit, mit dem man die Halterung anpassen kann.
CPU - Halterungen | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

MfG


----------

